# Stocking Bottom feeders with Malawi's



## Frank1971

What kind of bottom feeders can I put with African Malawi's. So far. I have tried a regular Cory, and this poor little guy almost got is top fin taken off, so I took him out and put him in my community tank to heal. I have a small Cichlid community of very small Malawi's, that don't seem to be too aggressive, but this Cory took a beating. Granted, my 30 gallon tank is a bit small, but I have started cycling my 55 gallon upgrade to transfer all these Africans to their new and bigger tank soon. I also have a clown Loach in with my Africans, and he seems to be doing great. Just wondering if their are certain Catfish that are more durable with Malawi's.


----------



## rtbob

I keep a common pleco, a African Featherfin catfish (Synodontis eupterus) and a Striped Raphael catfish with my Mbuna.

I have a 100g however. I definitely hope you get the 55 set up quickly. A common pleco will get to big for even a 55. There are smaller types of pleco's like a Bristlenose I have heard of but have never kept.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE

Frank1971 said:


> What kind of bottom feeders can I put with African Malawi's. So far. I have tried a regular Cory, and this poor little guy almost got is top fin taken off, so I took him out and put him in my community tank to heal. I have a small Cichlid community of very small Malawi's, that don't seem to be too aggressive, but this Cory took a beating. Granted, my 30 gallon tank is a bit small, but I have started cycling my 55 gallon upgrade to transfer all these Africans to their new and bigger tank soon. I also have a clown Loach in with my Africans, and he seems to be doing great. Just wondering if their are certain Catfish that are more durable with Malawi's.


Botia Loaches are great bottom feeders and get along with African Cichlids. I sell these at my store. I have about ten in my African Cichlid tank. 

Melissa
The Betta Boutique, LLC
http://thebettaboutique.com


----------



## Frank1971

rtbob said:


> I keep a common pleco, a African Featherfin catfish (Synodontis eupterus) and a Striped Raphael catfish with my Mbuna.
> 
> I have a 100g however. I definitely hope you get the 55 set up quickly. A common pleco will get to big for even a 55. There are smaller types of pleco's like a Bristlenose I have heard of but have never kept.


Bristlenose Pleco, I'll keep that in mind. Yeah, I'm working on that 55 gallon right now, it's in the cycling stage right now. Thanks!


----------



## Frank1971

BETTABOUTIQUE said:


> Botia Loaches are great bottom feeders and get along with African Cichlids. I sell these at my store. I have about ten in my African Cichlid tank.
> 
> Melissa
> The Betta Boutique, LLC
> http://thebettaboutique.com


So Loaches will clean the bottom of your tank like a catfish? How about Clown Loaches?


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE

Frank1971 said:


> So Loaches will clean the bottom of your tank like a catfish? How about Clown Loaches?


Yes, the Botia Loaches will clean the bottom of your tank like catfish. I recommend Botia Loaches as they are semi-aggressive and not good community fish. The Clown Loaches are better in Community tanks and I do not recommend them with African Cichlids, 


Hope this helps. 
Melissa 
owner of the
Betta Boutique in Kaukauna, WI
http://thebettaboutique.com


----------

